# follow up appt



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

hi ladys
i wonder if you girls can help,
i have my follow up next week, my first tx ened in a bfn and my clinic put it down to bad luck  ......not sure if i would pefer a reason then we could of worked on it,
anyhow im making a list of thing to ask at the follow up, on my list so far
could it be implantion failer........immune problems
                                              killer cells
                                              blood issuse
                                              antibodies
                                              ulterus lining.....
also amh leavel for overain reserve checked.....i had 8 eggs 5 fertlised and 2 put back and 3 went to day 5blast but none to frezze....
why did they not frezze any at day 3......i had 2 grade A&B cell 8s put back and 3 left of which was cell7x2 and cell 6 not sure what grades though....

what i want to ask is has any1 else had a follow up because of bad luck and what qs did you ask 

also do you think i should be asking about immune issuse so soon, iv had no mc and it was my first tx....

girls i would love your advice and is there any thing more i would need to ask at the follow,

thankyou, xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Claire - you could ask about assisted hatching - sometimes there's no rhyme or reason why it doesnt work - wishing you all the very best xx
Sheila


----------



## lyns76 (Nov 14, 2009)

hi,

sorry to hear about your BFN, its so upsetting.

I am in the same boat and have a follow up in around 3 wks.

As you can see i have had a share of BFN results so it is hard when we dont have any answers as to why it wont work.
All i can say is dont give up, i was succesfull on my third fresh attempt and now have a very happy and healthy 3 1/2 year old.....sometimes unfortunately it is just down to luck, a little like rolling a dice and trying to get a number 6.

Let us know how you get on, will keep everything crossed for you for the future.

Lyns
xxxxx


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

hi ladys 

thanks for your replys.....

sheilaweb......oh yes i didnt think of that, but my only consern with that is they have to take it put the ems under more stress and if mine got to blast and not good enough to frezze then would they make it to ah.....but i will put it down on the list and see what they say...... 

hi lyns.....cor you have been through it, so glad you have a lo after 3 cycle that give girls like me so much hope, and i do understand that its like roll of the dice for some girls.....just you always think could it be that or that.....i prob reading into it to much,as its my first failed, but i want to give my second go the best chance, and get these qs out in open for a clear peace of mind, 
i just hate the luck thing and do some time blame my self.....but thats not good for next go so need to get that out my head also....
im very excited about starting again, because as you no limbo land is not a nice place to be, 
but saying that me and dp are having more time spent enjoying ourselfs at the min without tx.....im hoping to start again in dec.....when are you hoping to start again,
i will def keep you posted,


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Claire 
If its any help I drank pineapple juice (not from concentreate) and ate brazil nuts as both are good sources of sellenium which keeps the lining nice and juicy for embryos to implant.  It really is the luck of the draw in many cases, I wasn't holding out too much hope of a 2 cell on a two day transfer - I would always have gone for two embryos going to blast as I thought this would give me the best chance possible.

I suppose if you do everything you possibly can to make the treatment a success, you can't beat yourself about not doing this or doing that - it literally is in the lap of the gods.... luckily someone up there was smiling down on me - hope you ladies are both lucky next time round.

Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

morning sheilaweb

hunni i did the pineaplle thing and nuts....i ate and drunk them just after my ec and through to test day....i also did acupunture will be doing this all again next tx i swear that helped with my good eggs ....but thanks for info....when did you start drinking and eating yours and how much, i had a small glass a day and about 6 nuts a day.....also lots of milk......proitien and pg sups.....

at one of my appts they said they would try and get them to blast but on day 3 they called and said et would be that day, they took the rest to blast....they made it and lower cells than the ones i had back so maybe next time they will get them all to blast and then et......

also re your et thats why i think its me ladys like yourself had lower cell ems put back and worked, 

me having 8 cell grade A&B just didnt want to stay.....

lol any 1 got supper glue.....

least we can live and learn from this one if we can.....


----------

